# This ones for Goob!



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Yum!!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

My aunt brought some of this to a Christmas party.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> My aunt brought some of this to a Christmas party.


Your family from the south?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My wifes parents are from England and they have spotted dick there. At first I thought it was a disease;-)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it came from England. They eat strange things there.


----------

